# Ryzen 1600 hang issue [solved] Disable all the P6!

## RayDude

May 25th 2019 Update:

For myself (for when I forget) and for when others encountering issues with Ryzen 1X00 family, here is a summary of what I did to get my system stable.

1. My Gigabyte MOBO has a terrible BIOS. I can only boot system-restore USB key in EFI mode and only boot Gentoo in Legacy Mode... That's a tough one to figure out over and over again.

2. After you install from a change root, ensure you edit /etc/default/grub and change this line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="idle=nomwait rcu_nocbs=0-15 pci=msi"

3. Install the zenstates.py script https://github.com/r4m0n/ZenStates-Linux in /usr/local/bin.

4. Install the following script (zenstates.start) into /etc/local.d

```
# This script turns off C6 states on my Ryzen 5-1600

/sbin/modprobe msr

/usr/local/bin/zenstates.py --c6-disable

```

This is how I got my system to boot and be stable.

*******************************************************************

I have a Ryzen 5 1600 I built last year that is hanging once every day or two.

There is nothing in syslog. Just the persistent complaining about 0V readings on the ISA voltage detector that indicates my BIOS sucks. Although that acts like a heartbeat and I can see what time the system hung based on the timestamp in syslog.

After it hangs, I have to power it off and on to get it to come back up (I don't have a reset button because my case doesn't have one).

I have had it hang while I was using it. It's happened twice. The behavior was the same both times. First the display stops updating. The cursor works but nothing responds and then the cursor stops moving. Then it hangs. The numlock stops working. CTRL-ALT-F1 does not work, nothing works. I can't remotely log in. The system is well fudged.

I'm pretty sure this is a software issue because I've been running windows for three days and it hasn't had any issues.

I thought this might be the P-States bug, but my MOBO doesn't have place to turn off the power savings to see if that's it.

Please note: this system worked for almost a year before this problem cropped up.

I've tried reseating the ram, swapping ram banks.

I've updated the BIOS to the latest. I haven't tried going back to old ones though.

I've also tried using a stock kubuntu kernel configuration which still failed and generated 4GB of modules so I went back to my original kernel config.

I suspect this is an X issue. But I can't be sure...

I tried older nvidia blob drivers, but that didn't help.

Hardware specs:

Ryzen 5 1600, no overclocking.

GIGABYTE GA-AB350M-D3H

I have DDR4-3600, but its not officially supported (2 X 8GB). I ran it at 2933 in the past, but it is 2133 right now.

Geforce GTX1080 with nvidia binary blobs. Latest version.

I have two 250GB  SSDs. A Samsung 850 EVO SATA with Windows and a Samsung 960 EVO NvMe

I have two monitors hooked up. An LG 2160P and an old Viewsonic 1080P off to the side.

If anyone has any advice about how to debug this I'd really appreciate the help. This is my primary computer and having it hung (and warm) every few days is frustrating.

Thanks in advance.

[update] The issue appears to have been that I had compiled the kernel module for AMD's watchdog and the watchdog was causing reboots. The fix was to remove the watchdog so the module wouldn't load.

[update] 4.17.11 hung in just a few hours without the watchdog module loaded. There was nothing in the syslog...

----------

## Marlo

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I have a Ryzen 5 1600 I built last year that is hanging once every day or two...
> 
> 

 

I had a similar problem. Uncontrolled crashes. System freeze after 1-2 or 4-5 hours.

I also got hardware errrors like:

```

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel: .... node  #0, CPUs:        #1  #2  #3  #4

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: CPU 4: Machine Check: 0 Bank 5: bea0000000000108

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: TSC 0 ADDR 1ffffa7a40392 MISC d012000101000000 SYND 4d000000 IPID 500b000000000 

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel: mce: [Hardware Error]: PROCESSOR 2:800f11 TIME 1530076116 SOCKET 0 APIC 4 microcode 8001126

Jun 27 07:08:43 tux kernel:   #5  #6  #7  #8  #9 #10 #11

```

I tested all the hardware with memtest86 and grilled the CPU with mprime. And now I can say: The whole hardware works fine.

In /etc/portage/make.conf I have set.

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Inside the kernel I chose the option:

```

Processor family (Native optimizations autodetected by GCC) 
```

Then the entire system with

emerge -e system && emerge -e world rebuilt.

But what should I say. After these days of work, still uncontrolled crashes. So only the kernel remains as a source of error.

Inspired by this idea of eliminating unnecessary and unused hardware options from the kernel, I built a very small kernel.

The goal was: just boot, network on and work stably. Not more.

The size decreased from 11.5M to 7.5M. This kernel was stable for several days. No more crashes. No freezing.

The cause for the uncontrolled crashes I had now found. The kernel. More specifically: Not needed functions in the kernel.

One by one I added: iommu, iwlwifi, cgroup, usb2 + 3 and modules for the firewall etc.

Now only the power management is missing. My board only works with S3. For this I am now testing.

The kernel is now 8.2M in size. He really boots very fast and works stable.

My recommendation.

If mentest86 and mprime show no hardware errors, then build a really small kernel, test the kernel, and add necessary functions step by step.

best regards

Ma

----------

## krinn

see last line from chitoo there https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8136170.html#8136170 and follow the bug report for the workaround (some kernel boot param).

Marlo: i don't think he is having same issue as you, you have mce errors, and that's a serious issue, the core #4 is at fault, could be heat or broken cpu (you should check if core#4 is always the faulty one).

----------

## Marlo

Thanks, Krinn,

My Kingston RAM has passed memtest86 several times with all the tests. The CPU calculates primes 24 hours and gets hot over 82C. Without any mistake.

GCC, Clang and Chromium are put together without any objections.

Suse-Leap-15 and Windows 10 are installed on the same machine. Both work without errors.

No arguments for a warranty claim against the dealer.

And with the new, small kernel, all the mistakes in gentoo have disappeared.

That is the state of affairs at the moment. It was the Kernel.

----------

## mir3x

Have u added rcu_nocbs=0-15 to kernel params ?

It will crash without it.

----------

## RayDude

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *RayDude wrote:*   I have a Ryzen 5 1600 I built last year that is hanging once every day or two...
> 
>  
> 
> I had a similar problem. Uncontrolled crashes. System freeze after 1-2 or 4-5 hours.
> ...

 

This is awesome! Thanks for replying!

Can you post your kernel .config file so I can try it?

----------

## RayDude

 *krinn wrote:*   

> see last line from chitoo there https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8136170.html#8136170 and follow the bug report for the workaround (some kernel boot param).
> 
> Marlo: i don't think he is having same issue as you, you have mce errors, and that's a serious issue, the core #4 is at fault, could be heat or broken cpu (you should check if core#4 is always the faulty one).

 

Thanks krinn. I'll check that thread.

----------

## RayDude

 *mir3x wrote:*   

> Have u added rcu_nocbs=0-15 to kernel params ?
> 
> It will crash without it.

 

Thanks, I'll give it a shot.

----------

## krinn

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks krinn. I'll check that thread.

 

i think it's no more need (except if you want dig out the issue itself), because if i remember well, i think the solve is the one just given upper by mir3x

----------

## Marlo

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you post your kernel .config file so I can try it?

 

Here is the Config-4.17.4-gentoo

Please note the following:

You have to adapt to your needs "CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=" and the whole area of "Graphics support".

This kernel needs an initramfs. Whether the kernel boots alone I have not tested.

The "CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU=y" is set. You can decide for yourself if you want to set rcu-nocbs=0-15 (or rcu-nocbs=0-11) .

I wish you success

Ma

EDIT

Oh, I forgot to say, it's set to systemd.

There is still a little mistake. Suspend to RAM works only once.

On the second and several times afterwards, the PC starts again immediately.

----------

## Marlo

Thank you very much krinn and mir3x!

This long bug report tells a long, sad story about AMD's behavior towards this well documented BUG 196683.

And this Bugreport also explained to me why my machine ran without problems until some time ago and then suddenly produced errors.

RCU_NOCB_CPU_ALL was removed 2017-06-08 18:52:43 -0700. This option was later taken back to the kernel because of the bug report.

I have always updated my kernels with the make oldconfig option. This included the option RCU_NOCB_CPU_ALL. 

From the date above, this option has disappeared from the configuration. From that point my kernels were created without this option. 

It came to inexplicable errors and I suspected various hardware problems.

Thanks again to the two gentlemen for this good background report.

Ma

----------

## krinn

I tried my best to point ryzen users to that link -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8136240.html#8136240

But really, it's chiitoo that deserve credit for finding this. I don't even own a ryzen myself  :Smile: 

----------

## tholin

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> This long bug report tells a long, sad story about AMD's behavior towards this well documented BUG 196683.

 

That is a sad looking bug report.

The problem is that AMD doesn't have any developers. According to Greg KH "AMD fired almost all of their Linux kernel developers recently." (3 years ago)

https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ny1lz/im_greg_kroahhartman_linux_kernel_developer_ama/cmic7jg/

The claim is not entirely true. AMD got a bunch of developers but they work almost exclusively on the GPU drivers.

https://lwn.net/Articles/726950/

Almost all contributions by AMD is in drivers/gpu/drm/, whereas Intel contributes to all kinds of things.

When there are AMD specific problems that require deep knowledge of their hardware there is simply no one around to fix them. As an example the "AMD NPT bug" existed for 10 years before a hobby contributor tracked it down.

----------

## RayDude

This just in:

Post from that thread says that an Epyc command line work around fixes all these issues.

 *Quote:*   

> Bráulio Bhavamitra 2018-07-05 19:17:23 UTC
> 
> idle=nomwait fixed all hangs (from https://community.amd.com/thread/224000

 

I'm trying it now...

----------

## Marlo

 *tholin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problem is that AMD doesn't have any developers. According to Greg KH "AMD fired almost all of their Linux kernel developers recently." (3 years ago)
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2ny1lz/im_greg_kroahhartman_linux_kernel_developer_ama/cmic7jg/
> ...

 

Thank you for notifying me. My rating was completely wrong.

So I tried to understand the problem at all and summarized for myself. The core problem is:

 *https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683#c115 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> „We have been in "indirect" contact with an engineer at AMD who offers this explanation:…““
> 
> ...
> ...

 

In the course of the discussion it was tested whether a change in the BIOS in the C6 and / or "Power Supply Idle Control" brings an improvement.

However, the changes in the bios have the disadvantage that a) it leads to unpleasant side effects, e.g. high electricity demand can come and

b) not all users have a bios showing these options. ,

Finally, the .config option 

"CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU=y" with kernel line option „rcu-nocbs=0-15“  was preferred.

See also here Ubuntu 16.04 - Compile Custom Kernel For Ryzen

In the meantime, a report was posted on the AMD Community Site epyc 7551 spontaneously resets after 10mins rendering

As a result, there is now an official AMD statement: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> „von jesse_amd  am 13.04.2018 10:24
> 
> AMD has identified an issue with the Linux cpuidle subsystem whereby a system using a newer kernel(4.13 or newer) with SMT enabled (BIOS default) and global C state control enabled (also BIOS default) may exhibit an unexpected reboot. The likelihood of this reboot is correlated with the frequency of idle events in the system. AMD has released updated system firmware to address this issue. Please contact your system provider for a status on this updated system firmware. Prior to the availability of this updated system firmware, you can work around the issue with the following option:
> ...

 

„

This solution was taken from bugzilla.kernel.org and it is referenced.

That's what I've understood so far.

My kernel is currently stable with "CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU=y" mit Kerneloption rcu-nocbs=0-15 

```
tux ~ # uptime -p

up 1 day, 39 minutes

```

After I know that now I have a new kernel and the option

„[ ] Make expert-level adjustments to RCU configuration“ removed.

I'll try now

```
idle=nomwait
```

Greetings

Ma

----------

## RayDude

Update:

'idle=nomwait' did not work for me.

I'm trying 'rcu_nocbs=0-11' now.

----------

## Marlo

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> Update:
> 
> 'idle=nomwait' did not work for me.
> 
> 

 

Thanks for your quick reference. I am currently testing.

Could you still say what mistakes have occurred to you?

Ma

----------

## tholin

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> 'idle=nomwait' did not work for me.

 You probably want to keep it enabled anyway for the time being. idle=nomwait should work around erratum #1109 "MWAIT Instruction May Hang a Thread".

https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/55449_1.12.pdf#unique_63

A similar fix was submitted to freebsd a while ago

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2018-June/089243.html

Idle=nomwait might not fix all your hang problems but it should fix some.

----------

## Naib

when did you last update your BIOS?  AGESA is on 1.0.0.2a. There have been a number of fixes in there as well as additional options (one to disable the PSP "security" chipset)

The C6 powerstate could be causing you issues or the OPCODE cache, both BIOS options which you might want to try disabling

----------

## RayDude

No Dice.

```
$ dmesg | head

[    0.000000] Linux version 4.17.4-gentoo (root@GPU) (gcc version 6.4.0 (Gentoo 6.4.0-r1 p1.3)) #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 5 21:40:08 PDT 2018

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-4.17.4-gentoo root=/dev/nvme0n1p4 ro idle=nomwait rcu_nocbs=0-11

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x001: 'x87 floating point registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x002: 'SSE registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Supporting XSAVE feature 0x004: 'AVX registers'

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: xstate_offset[2]:  576, xstate_sizes[2]:  256

[    0.000000] x86/fpu: Enabled xstate features 0x7, context size is 832 bytes, using 'compacted' format.

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
```

It still hung. I get no messages in syslog. I guess I'll have to hook up a serial port device and turn on kernel debugging...

I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to figure that out.

I updated the bios fairly recently.

```
# dmidecode 3.1

Getting SMBIOS data from sysfs.

SMBIOS 3.1.1 present.

Table at 0x000E8980.

Handle 0x0000, DMI type 0, 26 bytes

BIOS Information

        Vendor: American Megatrends Inc.

        Version: F23d

        Release Date: 04/17/2018
```

Which according to the website (https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/GA-AB350M-D3H-rev-10#support-dl-bios) is the latest and AGESA 1.0.0.2a + SMU FW 43.18

But, as a proud Gigabyte owner for over a year now, my experience with their BIOSes is pretty negative. They do not do a good job with them. I managed to get the MOBO into a state where no keyboard, but a PS2 would work. I think that was because I disabled the Serial and Parallel ports. I had to disconnect power, short the CMOS clear, and then a full BIOS reset would bring back the keyboard. I bought a PS2 keyboard just so I could continue to set the BIOS settings. It was un-fun. A couple of months after I built the system I bought an ASROCK MOBO and used it for a week to see if it was better and had much better overclocking of the CPU and memory, and much better BIOS settings for controlling various features, but I couldn't keep it because it didn't have enough USB ports on it.

Anyway. What should I try now? It lasted many days in windows, but could it be a real hardware problem?

Thanks for everyone's help.

Edit: Here's the relevant portion of the syslog, you can see the bogus Sensor Alarms, the hang and then the reboot.

```
Jul  7 22:22:05 GPU sensord[2241]: Sensor alarm: Chip it8792-isa-0a60: in6: +2.78 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +2.78 V) [ALARM]

Jul  7 22:23:05 GPU sensord[2241]: Sensor alarm: Chip it8792-isa-0a60: in6: +2.78 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +2.78 V) [ALARM]

Jul  7 22:24:05 GPU sensord[2241]: Sensor alarm: Chip it8792-isa-0a60: in6: +2.78 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +2.78 V) [ALARM]

Jul  7 22:25:05 GPU sensord[2241]: Sensor alarm: Chip it8792-isa-0a60: in6: +2.78 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +2.78 V) [ALARM]

Jul  7 22:26:05 GPU sensord[2241]: Sensor alarm: Chip it8792-isa-0a60: in6: +2.78 V (min = +0.00 V, max = +2.78 V) [ALARM]

^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^@^$

Jul  7 23:50:06 GPU /etc/init.d/ntp-client[1935]: WARNING: ntp-client will start when NetworkManager has started

Jul  7 23:50:06 GPU acpid[1929]: starting up with netlink and the input layer

Jul  7 23:50:06 GPU acpid[1929]: 1 rule loaded

Jul  7 23:50:06 GPU acpid[1929]: waiting for events: event logging is off

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU kernel: r8169 0000:04:00.0 enp4s0: link up

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp4s0: link becomes ready

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU NetworkManager[1828]: <info>  [1531032607.1386] device (enp4s0): link connected

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU NetworkManager[1828]: <info>  [1531032607.1393] device (enp4s0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier$

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU NetworkManager[1828]: <info>  [1531032607.1401] policy: auto-activating connection 'Wired connection 1'

Jul  7 23:50:07 GPU NetworkManager[1828]: <info>  [1531032607.1418] device (enp4s0): Activation: starting connection 'Wired connection 1' (5fb3$
```

----------

## tholin

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I guess I'll have to hook up a serial port device and turn on kernel debugging...

 If you have an extra computer on your local network it would be easier to use netconsole. I always have it running just in case.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Netconsole

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt

If the IP address of the sender is changing over time you might run into this problem. There are a bunch of different netcat versions. Be careful with which one you use.

https://markhneedham.com/blog/2013/07/30/netcat-strange-behaviour-with-udp-only-receives-first-packet-sent/

I use this script in /etc/local.d/netconsole.start to set things up at boot.

```
#Ip of logger

IP=192.168.0.5

DATETIME=`date +%F-%T`

dmesg -n 8

mkdir /sys/kernel/config/netconsole/brix

cd /sys/kernel/config/netconsole/brix

echo "enp6s0" > dev_name

echo "$IP" > remote_ip

echo "94:de:80:fc:a1:23" > remote_mac

echo 1 > extended

echo 1 > enabled

echo "netconsole inited "${DATETIME} > /dev/kmsg

```

That "netconsole inited" line should show up on the logging side every boot.

----------

## RayDude

I'll try the netconsole.

It just died this morning when I sat down and pressed a key to wake up the displays. One display lit up with a picture, the other synced (led turned blue) and then the cursor on the lit display froze.

I sure hope this isn't a failing video card.. It's just out of warranty.

----------

## RayDude

For anyone who finds this thread in the future. I'm using socat like this:

```
socat udp-recv:6666 - | tee gpu_syslog.txtsocat udp-recv:6666 - | tee gpu_syslog.txt
```

I had a wireless router between my machines and that was blocking udp, so I had to hook a hard line.

And to ensure all message are being passed between the machines you have to:

```
dmesg -n 8
```

 on the debug machine.

And last but not least to test that it's working, you can type:

```
echo "Test Message" > /dev/kmsg
```

 and see the message on the logging machine.

----------

## RayDude

It crashed finally with netconsole running and I got exactly no output...

Is there a switch in the kernel I need to set to enable crash debugging?

----------

## RayDude

Here's the text after waiting 6 days for a crash. It's a bunch of soft lockups. This isn't normal, right?

Does anyone know how to diagnose this?

[code:1:d4e128b2f3]0,14711,555372107526,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#8 stuck for 22s! [kworker/u24:0:15010]

4,14712,555372107541,-;Modules linked in:

4,14713,555372107547,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,14714,555372107552,c; binfmt_misc

4,14715,555372107556,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,14716,555372107561,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,14717,555372107564,c; joydev

4,14718,555372107568,c; netconsole

4,14719,555372107571,c; lm92

4,14720,555372107575,c; it87

4,14721,555372107578,c; hwmon_vid

4,14722,555372107582,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,14723,555372107586,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,14724,555372107589,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,14725,555372107594,c; nvidia(PO)

4,14726,555372107598,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,14727,555372107601,c; uvcvideo

4,14728,555372107605,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,14729,555372107608,c; videobuf2_memops

4,14730,555372107611,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,14731,555372107615,c; snd_hda_intel

4,14732,555372107618,c; ppdev

4,14733,555372107621,c; videobuf2_common

4,14734,555372107625,c; wmi_bmof

4,14735,555372107628,c; edac_mce_amd

4,14736,555372107631,c; snd_hda_codec

4,14737,555372107635,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,14738,555372107639,c; snd_hwdep

4,14739,555372107642,c; videodev

4,14740,555372107645,c; drm_kms_helper

4,14741,555372107649,c; hid_logitech

4,14742,555372107653,c; snd_hda_core

4,14743,555372107732,c; crc32_pclmul

4,14744,555372107736,c; media

4,14745,555372107739,c; ff_memless

4,14746,555372107742,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,14747,555372107746,c; snd_pcm

4,14748,555372107749,c; r8169

4,14749,555372107752,c; drm

4,14750,555372107755,c; crc32c_intel

4,14751,555372107758,c; sp5100_tco

4,14752,555372107761,c; snd_timer

4,14753,555372107765,c; ipmi_devintf

4,14754,555372107768,c; snd

4,14755,555372107771,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,14756,555372107775,c; pcspkr

4,14757,555372107778,c; i2c_piix4

4,14758,555372107781,c; mii

4,14759,555372107784,c; k10temp

4,14760,555372107787,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,14761,555372107790,c; soundcore

4,14762,555372107793,c; ccp

4,14763,555372107796,c; tpm_crb

4,14764,555372107800,c; shpchp

4,14765,555372107803,c; parport_pc

4,14766,555372107806,c; tpm_tis

4,14767,555372107809,c; parport

4,14768,555372107812,c; tpm_tis_core

4,14769,555372107815,c; tpm

4,14770,555372107819,c; wmi

4,14771,555372107822,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,14772,555372107829,-;CPU: 8 PID: 15010 Comm: kworker/u24:0 Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,14773,555372107834,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,14774,555372107845,-;Workqueue: writeback wb_workfn

4,14775,555372107849,c; (flush-259:0)

4,14776,555372107857,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e0/0x240

4,14777,555372107862,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c88177b0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,14778,555372107866,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,14779,555372107870,-;RAX: 0000000000000006 RBX: ffff9b11dee5ff40 RCX: ffff9b11ded63b80

4,14780,555372107874,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11dee5ff48

4,14781,555372107878,-;RBP: ffff9b11dee5ff48 R08: 0000000000000005 R09: 0000000000000009

4,14782,555372107882,-;R10: ffff9b115b1dbb50 R11: 0000000000000006 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,14783,555372107886,-;R13: ffffab96c8817800 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,14784,555372107891,-;FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9b11dee00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,14785,555372107895,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,14786,555372107899,-;CR2: 00002cccc145d000 CR3: 00000002fd406000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,14787,555372107903,-;Call Trace:

4,14788,555372107915,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,14789,555372107923,-; ? __ext4_journal_get_write_access+0x32/0x70

4,14790,555372107998,-; ? preempt_count_add+0x51/0x90

4,14791,555372108005,-; ? _raw_spin_lock+0xe/0x30

4,14792,555372108012,-; ptep_clear_flush+0x30/0x40

4,14793,555372108018,-; page_mkclean_one+0xab/0x160

4,14794,555372108025,-; rmap_walk_file+0x14d/0x2b0

4,14795,555372108031,-; page_mkclean+0x7f/0x90

4,14796,555372108037,-; ? page_referenced_one+0x140/0x140

4,14797,555372108042,-; ? invalid_page_referenced_vma+0x10/0x10

4,14798,555372108048,-; clear_page_dirty_for_io+0xa3/0x180

4,14799,555372108054,-; mpage_submit_page+0x1a/0x70

4,14800,555372108059,-; mpage_process_page_bufs+0xf8/0x110

4,14801,555372108065,-; mpage_prepare_extent_to_map+0x1d6/0x270

4,14802,555372108073,-; ? submit_bio+0x57/0x110

4,14803,555372108078,-; ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x194/0x1a0

4,14804,555372108084,-; ext4_writepages+0x43e/0xe70

4,14805,555372108092,-; ? blk_mq_dispatch_rq_list+0x7a/0x4c0

4,14806,555372108098,-; ? _raw_spin_lock+0xe/0x30

4,14807,555372108102,-; ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

4,14808,555372108107,-; ? blk_mq_flush_busy_ctxs+0x115/0x160

4,14809,555372108114,-; do_writepages+0x12/0x60

4,14810,555372108119,-; __writeback_single_inode+0x38/0x390

4,14811,555372108125,-; writeback_sb_inodes+0x236/0x420

4,14812,555372108132,-; __writeback_inodes_wb+0x82/0xb0

4,14813,555372108137,-; wb_writeback+0x26c/0x310

4,14814,555372108145,-; ? cpumask_next+0x16/0x20

4,14815,555372108150,-; wb_workfn+0x319/0x420

4,14816,555372108156,-; ? finish_task_switch+0x89/0x2b0

4,14817,555372108163,-; process_one_work+0x164/0x370

4,14818,555372108168,-; worker_thread+0x45/0x3a0

4,14819,555372108175,-; kthread+0xf0/0x130

4,14820,555372108180,-; ? process_one_work+0x370/0x370

4,14821,555372108186,-; ? kthread_create_worker_on_cpu+0x40/0x40

4,14822,555372108191,-; ret_from_fork+0x1f/0x30

4,14823,555372108197,-;Code: 

4,14824,555372108201,c;89 

4,14825,555372108205,c;ee 

4,14826,555372108208,c;89 

4,14827,555372108211,c;c7 

4,14828,555372108214,c;e8 

4,14829,555372108217,c;22 

4,14830,555372108220,c;da 

4,14831,555372108223,c;9f 

4,14832,555372108226,c;00 

4,14833,555372108229,c;3b 

4,14834,555372108232,c;05 

4,14835,555372108235,c;d0 

4,14836,555372108238,c;f8 

4,14837,555372108309,c;68 

4,14838,555372108312,c;01 

4,14839,555372108315,c;0f 

4,14840,555372108318,c;83 

4,14841,555372108321,c;9d 

4,14842,555372108324,c;fe 

4,14843,555372108326,c;ff 

4,14844,555372108329,c;ff 

4,14845,555372108332,c;48 

4,14846,555372108335,c;63 

4,14847,555372108338,c;d0 

4,14848,555372108341,c;48 

4,14849,555372108344,c;8b 

4,14850,555372108347,c;0b 

4,14851,555372108350,c;48 

4,14852,555372108353,c;03 

4,14853,555372108356,c;0c 

4,14854,555372108359,c;d5 

4,14855,555372108362,c;00 

4,14856,555372108365,c;87 

4,14857,555372108368,c;41 

4,14858,555372108371,c;88 

4,14859,555372108374,c;8b 

4,14860,555372108377,c;51 

4,14861,555372108380,c;18 

4,14862,555372108383,c;83 

4,14863,555372108386,c;e2 

4,14864,555372108389,c;01 

4,14865,555372108392,c;74 

4,14866,555372108395,c;0a 

4,14867,555372108398,c;<f3> 

4,14868,555372108402,c;90 

4,14869,555372108404,c;8b 

4,14870,555372108407,c;51 

4,14871,555372108410,c;18 

4,14872,555372108413,c;83 

4,14873,555372108416,c;e2 

4,14874,555372108419,c;01 

4,14875,555372108422,c;75 

4,14876,555372108425,c;f6 

4,14877,555372108428,c;eb 

4,14878,555372108431,c;c8 

4,14879,555372108434,c;0f 

4,14880,555372108437,c;b6 

4,14881,555372108440,c;4c 

4,14882,555372108443,c;24 

4,14883,555372108446,c;14 

4,14884,555372108572,c;48 

4,14885,555372108576,c;83 

4,14886,555372108579,c;c4 

4,14887,555372108582,c;18 

0,14888,555384058525,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [TaskSchedulerFo:8564]

4,14889,555384058534,-;Modules linked in:

4,14890,555384058539,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,14891,555384058543,c; binfmt_misc

4,14892,555384058547,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,14893,555384058551,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,14894,555384058554,c; joydev

4,14895,555384058558,c; netconsole

4,14896,555384058561,c; lm92

4,14897,555384058565,c; it87

4,14898,555384058568,c; hwmon_vid

4,14899,555384058572,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,14900,555384058576,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,14901,555384058580,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,14902,555384058584,c; nvidia(PO)

4,14903,555384058588,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,14904,555384058591,c; uvcvideo

4,14905,555384058595,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,14906,555384058599,c; videobuf2_memops

4,14907,555384058602,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,14908,555384058606,c; snd_hda_intel

4,14909,555384058609,c; ppdev

4,14910,555384058614,c; videobuf2_common

4,14911,555384058618,c; wmi_bmof

4,14912,555384058621,c; edac_mce_amd

4,14913,555384058629,c; snd_hda_codec

4,14914,555384058632,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,14915,555384058637,c; snd_hwdep

4,14916,555384058641,c; videodev

4,14917,555384058644,c; drm_kms_helper

4,14918,555384058648,c; hid_logitech

4,14919,555384058651,c; snd_hda_core

4,14920,555384058655,c; crc32_pclmul

4,14921,555384058658,c; media

4,14922,555384058662,c; ff_memless

4,14923,555384058665,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,14924,555384058669,c; snd_pcm

4,14925,555384058672,c; r8169

4,14926,555384058676,c; drm

4,14927,555384058679,c; crc32c_intel

4,14928,555384058759,c; sp5100_tco

4,14929,555384058762,c; snd_timer

4,14930,555384058766,c; ipmi_devintf

4,14931,555384058769,c; snd

4,14932,555384058773,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,14933,555384058777,c; pcspkr

4,14934,555384058781,c; i2c_piix4

4,14935,555384058784,c; mii

4,14936,555384058788,c; k10temp

4,14937,555384058792,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,14938,555384058795,c; soundcore

4,14939,555384058799,c; ccp

4,14940,555384058802,c; tpm_crb

4,14941,555384058806,c; shpchp

4,14942,555384058810,c; parport_pc

4,14943,555384058813,c; tpm_tis

4,14944,555384058816,c; parport

4,14945,555384058820,c; tpm_tis_core

4,14946,555384058823,c; tpm

4,14947,555384058827,c; wmi

4,14948,555384058831,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,14949,555384058838,-;CPU: 1 PID: 8564 Comm: TaskSchedulerFo Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,14950,555384058842,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,14951,555384058850,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e2/0x240

4,14952,555384058855,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96ca1c7cb0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,14953,555384058859,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,14954,555384058863,-;RAX: 0000000000000006 RBX: ffff9b11deadff40 RCX: ffff9b11ded63820

4,14955,555384058867,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11deadff48

4,14956,555384058872,-;RBP: ffff9b11deadff48 R08: 0000000000000005 R09: 000000000005e440

4,14957,555384058876,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,14958,555384058881,-;R13: ffffab96ca1c7d00 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,14959,555384058886,-;FS:  00007f3514b3b700(0000) GS:ffff9b11dea80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,14960,555384058891,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,14961,555384058895,-;CR2: 0000078fcdca7000 CR3: 00000003e5c9c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,14962,555384058899,-;Call Trace:

4,14963,555384058908,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,14964,555384058917,-; zap_page_range+0xb9/0x110

4,14965,555384058924,-; ? find_vma+0x5b/0x70

4,14966,555384058930,-; __do_sys_madvise+0x736/0x9b0

4,14967,555384058936,-; ? vfs_statx+0x5e/0xb0

4,14968,555384058943,-; ? __x64_sys_futex+0x89/0x180

4,14969,555384058951,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,14970,555384058957,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,14971,555384058963,-;RIP: 0033:0x7f353e114cb7

4,14972,555384058967,-;RSP: 002b:00007f3514b3acf8 EFLAGS: 00000206

4,14973,555384058971,c; ORIG_RAX: 000000000000001c

4,14974,555384058975,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00007f351433b000 RCX: 00007f353e114cb7

4,14975,555384059050,-;RDX: 0000000000000004 RSI: 00000000007fb000 RDI: 00007f351433b000

4,14976,555384059054,-;RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,14977,555384059058,-;R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000206 R12: 00007f353517c42e

4,14978,555384059063,-;R13: 00007f353517c42f R14: 00007f3514b3b700 R15: 00007f3514b3b700

4,14979,555384059069,-;Code: 

4,14980,555384059073,c;89 

4,14981,555384059077,c;c7 

4,14982,555384059081,c;e8 

4,14983,555384059084,c;22 

4,14984,555384059088,c;da 

4,14985,555384059092,c;9f 

4,14986,555384059095,c;00 

4,14987,555384059099,c;3b 

4,14988,555384059103,c;05 

4,14989,555384059106,c;d0 

4,14990,555384059110,c;f8 

4,14991,555384059113,c;68 

4,14992,555384059117,c;01 

4,14993,555384059120,c;0f 

4,14994,555384059124,c;83 

4,14995,555384059127,c;9d 

4,14996,555384059131,c;fe 

4,14997,555384059135,c;ff 

4,14998,555384059138,c;ff 

4,14999,555384059142,c;48 

4,15000,555384059146,c;63 

4,15001,555384059149,c;d0 

4,15002,555384059153,c;48 

4,15003,555384059157,c;8b 

4,15004,555384059160,c;0b 

4,15005,555384059164,c;48 

4,15006,555384059167,c;03 

4,15007,555384059171,c;0c 

4,15008,555384059174,c;d5 

4,15009,555384059178,c;00 

4,15010,555384059181,c;87 

4,15011,555384059185,c;41 

4,15012,555384059189,c;88 

4,15013,555384059192,c;8b 

4,15014,555384059195,c;51 

4,15015,555384059199,c;18 

4,15016,555384059203,c;83 

4,15017,555384059206,c;e2 

4,15018,555384059210,c;01 

4,15019,555384059213,c;74 

4,15020,555384059217,c;0a 

4,15021,555384059220,c;f3 

4,15022,555384059293,c;90 

4,15023,555384059297,c;<8b> 

4,15024,555384059300,c;51 

4,15025,555384059304,c;18 

4,15026,555384059308,c;83 

4,15027,555384059311,c;e2 

4,15028,555384059315,c;01 

4,15029,555384059318,c;75 

4,15030,555384059322,c;f6 

4,15031,555384059325,c;eb 

4,15032,555384059329,c;c8 

4,15033,555384059332,c;0f 

4,15034,555384059336,c;b6 

4,15035,555384059339,c;4c 

4,15036,555384059343,c;24 

4,15037,555384059347,c;14 

4,15038,555384059350,c;48 

4,15039,555384059354,c;83 

4,15040,555384059357,c;c4 

4,15041,555384059361,c;18 

4,15042,555384059364,c;4c 

4,15043,555384059368,c;89 

0,15044,555392050525,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [ksysguardd:2839]

4,15045,555392050531,-;Modules linked in:

4,15046,555392050535,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15047,555392050539,c; binfmt_misc

4,15048,555392050543,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15049,555392050546,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15050,555392050550,c; joydev

4,15051,555392050554,c; netconsole

4,15052,555392050557,c; lm92

4,15053,555392050561,c; it87

4,15054,555392050564,c; hwmon_vid

4,15055,555392050568,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15056,555392050572,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15057,555392050575,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15058,555392050579,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15059,555392050583,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15060,555392050586,c; uvcvideo

4,15061,555392050589,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15062,555392050593,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15063,555392050596,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15064,555392050600,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15065,555392050603,c; ppdev

4,15066,555392050606,c; videobuf2_common

4,15067,555392050610,c; wmi_bmof

4,15068,555392050613,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15069,555392050690,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15070,555392050693,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15071,555392050697,c; snd_hwdep

4,15072,555392050700,c; videodev

4,15073,555392050704,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15074,555392050707,c; hid_logitech

4,15075,555392050710,c; snd_hda_core

4,15076,555392050714,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15077,555392050717,c; media

4,15078,555392050721,c; ff_memless

4,15079,555392050724,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15080,555392050728,c; snd_pcm

4,15081,555392050731,c; r8169

4,15082,555392050734,c; drm

4,15083,555392050738,c; crc32c_intel

4,15084,555392050741,c; sp5100_tco

4,15085,555392050745,c; snd_timer

4,15086,555392050748,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15087,555392050752,c; snd

4,15088,555392050756,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15089,555392050759,c; pcspkr

4,15090,555392050762,c; i2c_piix4

4,15091,555392050766,c; mii

4,15092,555392050769,c; k10temp

4,15093,555392050772,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15094,555392050776,c; soundcore

4,15095,555392050779,c; ccp

4,15096,555392050783,c; tpm_crb

4,15097,555392050786,c; shpchp

4,15098,555392050789,c; parport_pc

4,15099,555392050793,c; tpm_tis

4,15100,555392050797,c; parport

4,15101,555392050800,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15102,555392050804,c; tpm

4,15103,555392050807,c; wmi

4,15104,555392050811,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15105,555392050817,-;CPU: 0 PID: 2839 Comm: ksysguardd Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15106,555392050822,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15107,555392050828,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_single+0xf9/0x130

4,15108,555392050833,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c3427bc0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15109,555392050837,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15110,555392050842,-;RAX: 0000000000000001 RBX: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RCX: 0000000000000000

4,15111,555392050847,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RDI: ffffffff8834065b

4,15112,555392050851,-;RBP: ffffab96c3427c38 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,15113,555392050855,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffff9b11c3726038 R12: 0000000000000003

4,15114,555392050859,-;R13: ffffffff8703aeb0 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

4,15115,555392050864,-;FS:  00007fc4acf21740(0000) GS:ffff9b11dea00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15116,555392050940,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15117,555392050945,-;CR2: 00003aee707a0000 CR3: 00000003c7566000 CR4: 00000000003406f0

4,15118,555392050949,-;Call Trace:

4,15119,555392050956,-; ? __follow_mount_rcu.isra.34+0x4b/0x110

4,15120,555392050964,-; aperfmperf_snapshot_cpu+0x55/0x70

4,15121,555392050970,-; arch_freq_prepare_all+0x49/0xb0

4,15122,555392050977,-; cpuinfo_open+0x9/0x20

4,15123,555392050983,-; proc_reg_open+0x81/0x170

4,15124,555392050989,-; ? proc_alloc_inode+0x60/0x60

4,15125,555392050995,-; do_dentry_open+0x21e/0x300

4,15126,555392051001,-; path_openat+0x614/0x1370

4,15127,555392051008,-; ? current_time+0x2b/0x60

4,15128,555392051015,-; do_filp_open+0x7c/0xd0

4,15129,555392051022,-; ? __vfs_read+0xcd/0x140

4,15130,555392051027,-; ? __check_object_size+0xa4/0x1c0

4,15131,555392051034,-; ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

4,15132,555392051040,-; ? __alloc_fd+0xaa/0x160

4,15133,555392051046,-; do_sys_open+0x133/0x210

4,15134,555392051053,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,15135,555392051060,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,15136,555392051065,-;RIP: 0033:0x7fc4ac87aefe

4,15137,555392051069,-;RSP: 002b:00007ffc4e962e40 EFLAGS: 00000246

4,15138,555392051073,c; ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000101

4,15139,555392051077,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000000000000017 RCX: 00007fc4ac87aefe

4,15140,555392051081,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 000056257bba177c RDI: ffffffffffffff9c

4,15141,555392051085,-;RBP: 000056257d224930 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 000000000000007f

4,15142,555392051089,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 000056257d224960

4,15143,555392051093,-;R13: 00007ffc4e963010 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: 0000000000000000

4,15144,555392051099,-;Code: 

4,15145,555392051103,c;c0 

4,15146,555392051107,c;75 

4,15147,555392051110,c;a1 

4,15148,555392051114,c;0f 

4,15149,555392051117,c;0b 

4,15150,555392051121,c;85 

4,15151,555392051124,c;db 

4,15152,555392051128,c;75 

4,15153,555392051131,c;9f 

4,15154,555392051134,c;e8 

4,15155,555392051138,c;b4 

4,15156,555392051141,c;13 

4,15157,555392051144,c;55 

4,15158,555392051148,c;00 

4,15159,555392051151,c;89 

4,15160,555392051154,c;c0 

4,15161,555392051158,c;48 

4,15162,555392051161,c;c7 

4,15163,555392051251,c;c3 

4,15164,555392051254,c;c0 

4,15165,555392051258,c;fe 

4,15166,555392051261,c;05 

4,15167,555392051264,c;00 

4,15168,555392051268,c;48 

4,15169,555392051271,c;03 

4,15170,555392051275,c;1c 

4,15171,555392051278,c;c5 

4,15172,555392051281,c;00 

4,15173,555392051285,c;87 

4,15174,555392051288,c;41 

4,15175,555392051291,c;88 

4,15176,555392051295,c;8b 

4,15177,555392051298,c;43 

4,15178,555392051301,c;18 

4,15179,555392051305,c;48 

4,15180,555392051308,c;89 

4,15181,555392051311,c;de 

4,15182,555392051315,c;a8 

4,15183,555392051318,c;01 

4,15184,555392051321,c;74 

4,15185,555392051325,c;09 

4,15186,555392051328,c;f3 

4,15187,555392051331,c;90 

4,15188,555392051335,c;<8b> 

4,15189,555392051338,c;46 

4,15190,555392051342,c;18 

4,15191,555392051345,c;a8 

4,15192,555392051348,c;01 

4,15193,555392051352,c;75 

4,15194,555392051355,c;f7 

4,15195,555392051359,c;83 

4,15196,555392051362,c;4e 

4,15197,555392051365,c;18 

4,15198,555392051369,c;01 

4,15199,555392051372,c;4c 

4,15200,555392051375,c;89 

4,15201,555392051379,c;f1 

4,15202,555392051382,c;4c 

4,15203,555392051386,c;89 

4,15204,555392051389,c;ea 

4,15205,555392051393,c;44 

4,15206,555392051396,c;89 

4,15207,555392051399,c;e7 

4,15208,555392051403,c;e8 

0,15209,555392079523,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 23s! [plasmashell:2634]

4,15210,555392079594,-;Modules linked in:

4,15211,555392079596,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15212,555392079598,c; binfmt_misc

4,15213,555392079599,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15214,555392079601,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15215,555392079603,c; joydev

4,15216,555392079604,c; netconsole

4,15217,555392079606,c; lm92

4,15218,555392079607,c; it87

4,15219,555392079609,c; hwmon_vid

4,15220,555392079610,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15221,555392079612,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15222,555392079614,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15223,555392079615,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15224,555392079617,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15225,555392079619,c; uvcvideo

4,15226,555392079620,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15227,555392079622,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15228,555392079623,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15229,555392079625,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15230,555392079626,c; ppdev

4,15231,555392079628,c; videobuf2_common

4,15232,555392079629,c; wmi_bmof

4,15233,555392079631,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15234,555392079632,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15235,555392079634,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15236,555392079635,c; snd_hwdep

4,15237,555392079637,c; videodev

4,15238,555392079638,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15239,555392079640,c; hid_logitech

4,15240,555392079641,c; snd_hda_core

4,15241,555392079643,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15242,555392079644,c; media

4,15243,555392079646,c; ff_memless

4,15244,555392079647,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15245,555392079649,c; snd_pcm

4,15246,555392079650,c; r8169

4,15247,555392079652,c; drm

4,15248,555392079653,c; crc32c_intel

4,15249,555392079655,c; sp5100_tco

4,15250,555392079656,c; snd_timer

4,15251,555392079658,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15252,555392079659,c; snd

4,15253,555392079661,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15254,555392079662,c; pcspkr

4,15255,555392079664,c; i2c_piix4

4,15256,555392079666,c; mii

4,15257,555392079837,c; k10temp

4,15258,555392079839,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15259,555392079840,c; soundcore

4,15260,555392079842,c; ccp

4,15261,555392079843,c; tpm_crb

4,15262,555392079844,c; shpchp

4,15263,555392079846,c; parport_pc

4,15264,555392079847,c; tpm_tis

4,15265,555392079849,c; parport

4,15266,555392079850,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15267,555392079852,c; tpm

4,15268,555392079853,c; wmi

4,15269,555392079855,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15270,555392079857,-;CPU: 4 PID: 2634 Comm: plasmashell Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15271,555392079859,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15272,555392079862,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e0/0x240

4,15273,555392079864,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c30a7cf0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15274,555392079866,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15275,555392079867,-;RAX: 0000000000000003 RBX: ffff9b11dec5ff40 RCX: ffff9b11debe3880

4,15276,555392079869,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11dec5ff48

4,15277,555392079871,-;RBP: ffff9b11dec5ff48 R08: 0000000000000003 R09: 000000000005e440

4,15278,555392079873,-;R10: ffff9b11c8eca400 R11: ffff9b10bd47e4d0 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,15279,555392079874,-;R13: ffffab96c30a7d40 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,15280,555392079877,-;FS:  00007f7fd7605780(0000) GS:ffff9b11dec00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15281,555392079878,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15282,555392079880,-;CR2: 0000563e689a5240 CR3: 00000003dc43c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,15283,555392079882,-;Call Trace:

4,15284,555392079885,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,15285,555392079888,-; ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x37/0x1a0

4,15286,555392079891,-; copy_process.part.45+0xe8a/0x1af0

4,15287,555392079895,-; _do_fork+0xc0/0x3b0

4,15288,555392079898,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,15289,555392079901,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,15290,555392079903,-;RIP: 0033:0x7f7fd0ce11db

4,15291,555392079904,-;RSP: 002b:00007ffd6a9914c0 EFLAGS: 00000246

4,15292,555392079906,c; ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000038

4,15293,555392079908,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00007ffd6a9914c0 RCX: 00007f7fd0ce11db

4,15294,555392079909,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000001200011

4,15295,555392079911,-;RBP: 00007ffd6a991540 R08: 00007f7fd7605780 R09: 0000000000000000

4,15296,555392079913,-;R10: 00007f7fd7605a50 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

4,15297,555392079915,-;R13: 0000000000000020 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 00007ffd6a9914e0

4,15298,555392079917,-;Code: 

4,15299,555392079919,c;89 

4,15300,555392079920,c;ee 

4,15301,555392079922,c;89 

4,15302,555392079923,c;c7 

4,15303,555392079925,c;e8 

4,15304,555392080096,c;22 

4,15305,555392080097,c;da 

4,15306,555392080099,c;9f 

4,15307,555392080100,c;00 

4,15308,555392080102,c;3b 

4,15309,555392080103,c;05 

4,15310,555392080105,c;d0 

4,15311,555392080106,c;f8 

4,15312,555392080108,c;68 

4,15313,555392080109,c;01 

4,15314,555392080111,c;0f 

4,15315,555392080112,c;83 

4,15316,555392080114,c;9d 

4,15317,555392080115,c;fe 

4,15318,555392080117,c;ff 

4,15319,555392080118,c;ff 

4,15320,555392080120,c;48 

4,15321,555392080121,c;63 

4,15322,555392080123,c;d0 

4,15323,555392080124,c;48 

4,15324,555392080126,c;8b 

4,15325,555392080127,c;0b 

4,15326,555392080129,c;48 

4,15327,555392080130,c;03 

4,15328,555392080132,c;0c 

4,15329,555392080133,c;d5 

4,15330,555392080135,c;00 

4,15331,555392080136,c;87 

4,15332,555392080138,c;41 

4,15333,555392080139,c;88 

4,15334,555392080141,c;8b 

4,15335,555392080142,c;51 

4,15336,555392080144,c;18 

4,15337,555392080146,c;83 

4,15338,555392080147,c;e2 

4,15339,555392080149,c;01 

4,15340,555392080150,c;74 

4,15341,555392080152,c;0a 

4,15342,555392080153,c;<f3> 

4,15343,555392080155,c;90 

4,15344,555392080156,c;8b 

4,15345,555392080158,c;51 

4,15346,555392080159,c;18 

4,15347,555392080161,c;83 

4,15348,555392080162,c;e2 

4,15349,555392080164,c;01 

4,15350,555392080165,c;75 

4,15351,555392080336,c;f6 

4,15352,555392080338,c;eb 

4,15353,555392080339,c;c8 

4,15354,555392080341,c;0f 

4,15355,555392080342,c;b6 

4,15356,555392080344,c;4c 

4,15357,555392080345,c;24 

4,15358,555392080347,c;14 

4,15359,555392080348,c;48 

4,15360,555392080350,c;83 

4,15361,555392080351,c;c4 

4,15362,555392080353,c;18 

0,15363,555400086523,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#5 stuck for 22s! [TaskSchedulerBa:8567]

4,15364,555400086527,-;Modules linked in:

4,15365,555400086528,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15366,555400086530,c; binfmt_misc

4,15367,555400086532,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15368,555400086533,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15369,555400086535,c; joydev

4,15370,555400086537,c; netconsole

4,15371,555400086538,c; lm92

4,15372,555400086540,c; it87

4,15373,555400086541,c; hwmon_vid

4,15374,555400086543,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15375,555400086545,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15376,555400086547,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15377,555400086548,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15378,555400086550,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15379,555400086552,c; uvcvideo

4,15380,555400086554,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15381,555400086555,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15382,555400086557,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15383,555400086559,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15384,555400086560,c; ppdev

4,15385,555400086562,c; videobuf2_common

4,15386,555400086563,c; wmi_bmof

4,15387,555400086565,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15388,555400086567,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15389,555400086568,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15390,555400086570,c; snd_hwdep

4,15391,555400086571,c; videodev

4,15392,555400086573,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15393,555400086574,c; hid_logitech

4,15394,555400086576,c; snd_hda_core

4,15395,555400086578,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15396,555400086579,c; media

4,15397,555400086581,c; ff_memless

4,15398,555400086647,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15399,555400086648,c; snd_pcm

4,15400,555400086650,c; r8169

4,15401,555400086651,c; drm

4,15402,555400086653,c; crc32c_intel

4,15403,555400086655,c; sp5100_tco

4,15404,555400086656,c; snd_timer

4,15405,555400086657,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15406,555400086659,c; snd

4,15407,555400086660,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15408,555400086662,c; pcspkr

4,15409,555400086663,c; i2c_piix4

4,15410,555400086665,c; mii

4,15411,555400086666,c; k10temp

4,15412,555400086668,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15413,555400086669,c; soundcore

4,15414,555400086671,c; ccp

4,15415,555400086672,c; tpm_crb

4,15416,555400086673,c; shpchp

4,15417,555400086675,c; parport_pc

4,15418,555400086676,c; tpm_tis

4,15419,555400086678,c; parport

4,15420,555400086679,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15421,555400086681,c; tpm

4,15422,555400086682,c; wmi

4,15423,555400086683,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15424,555400086686,-;CPU: 5 PID: 8567 Comm: TaskSchedulerBa Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15425,555400086688,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15426,555400086690,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e2/0x240

4,15427,555400086692,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96ca06fcb0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15428,555400086694,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15429,555400086695,-;RAX: 0000000000000006 RBX: ffff9b11decdff40 RCX: ffff9b11ded638a0

4,15430,555400086697,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11decdff48

4,15431,555400086699,-;RBP: ffff9b11decdff48 R08: 0000000000000006 R09: 000000000005e440

4,15432,555400086816,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,15433,555400086817,-;R13: ffffab96ca06fd00 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,15434,555400086820,-;FS:  00007f351d489700(0000) GS:ffff9b11dec80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15435,555400086821,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15436,555400086823,-;CR2: 000000000218e518 CR3: 00000003e5c9c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,15437,555400086825,-;Call Trace:

4,15438,555400086828,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,15439,555400086831,-; ? preempt_count_add+0x51/0x90

4,15440,555400086834,-; zap_page_range+0xb9/0x110

4,15441,555400086837,-; ? find_vma+0x5b/0x70

4,15442,555400086839,-; __do_sys_madvise+0x736/0x9b0

4,15443,555400086841,-; ? vfs_statx+0x5e/0xb0

4,15444,555400086844,-; ? __x64_sys_futex+0x89/0x180

4,15445,555400086847,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,15446,555400086850,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,15447,555400086852,-;RIP: 0033:0x7f353e114cb7

4,15448,555400086854,-;RSP: 002b:00007f351d488cf8 EFLAGS: 00000206

4,15449,555400086855,c; ORIG_RAX: 000000000000001c

4,15450,555400086857,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00007f351cc89000 RCX: 00007f353e114cb7

4,15451,555400086859,-;RDX: 0000000000000004 RSI: 00000000007fb000 RDI: 00007f351cc89000

4,15452,555400086860,-;RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,15453,555400086862,-;R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000206 R12: 00007f353517e08e

4,15454,555400086864,-;R13: 00007f353517e08f R14: 00007f351d489700 R15: 00007f351d489700

4,15455,555400086866,-;Code: 

4,15456,555400086868,c;89 

4,15457,555400086869,c;c7 

4,15458,555400086871,c;e8 

4,15459,555400086872,c;22 

4,15460,555400086874,c;da 

4,15461,555400086875,c;9f 

4,15462,555400086877,c;00 

4,15463,555400086878,c;3b 

4,15464,555400086880,c;05 

4,15465,555400086881,c;d0 

4,15466,555400086883,c;f8 

4,15467,555400086884,c;68 

4,15468,555400086885,c;01 

4,15469,555400086887,c;0f 

4,15470,555400086888,c;83 

4,15471,555400086890,c;9d 

4,15472,555400086891,c;fe 

4,15473,555400086893,c;ff 

4,15474,555400086894,c;ff 

4,15475,555400086895,c;48 

4,15476,555400086897,c;63 

4,15477,555400086898,c;d0 

4,15478,555400086900,c;48 

4,15479,555400087071,c;8b 

4,15480,555400087073,c;0b 

4,15481,555400087074,c;48 

4,15482,555400087076,c;03 

4,15483,555400087077,c;0c 

4,15484,555400087078,c;d5 

4,15485,555400087080,c;00 

4,15486,555400087082,c;87 

4,15487,555400087083,c;41 

4,15488,555400087084,c;88 

4,15489,555400087086,c;8b 

4,15490,555400087087,c;51 

4,15491,555400087089,c;18 

4,15492,555400087090,c;83 

4,15493,555400087092,c;e2 

4,15494,555400087093,c;01 

4,15495,555400087095,c;74 

4,15496,555400087096,c;0a 

4,15497,555400087097,c;f3 

4,15498,555400087099,c;90 

4,15499,555400087100,c;<8b> 

4,15500,555400087102,c;51 

4,15501,555400087103,c;18 

4,15502,555400087105,c;83 

4,15503,555400087106,c;e2 

4,15504,555400087107,c;01 

4,15505,555400087109,c;75 

4,15506,555400087110,c;f6 

4,15507,555400087112,c;eb 

4,15508,555400087113,c;c8 

4,15509,555400087115,c;0f 

4,15510,555400087116,c;b6 

4,15511,555400087118,c;4c 

4,15512,555400087119,c;24 

4,15513,555400087121,c;14 

4,15514,555400087122,c;48 

4,15515,555400087123,c;83 

4,15516,555400087125,c;c4 

4,15517,555400087126,c;18 

4,15518,555400087128,c;4c 

4,15519,555400087129,c;89 

0,15520,555400107525,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#8 stuck for 22s! [kworker/u24:0:15010]

4,15521,555400107538,-;Modules linked in:

4,15522,555400107543,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15523,555400107547,c; binfmt_misc

4,15524,555400107551,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15525,555400107554,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15526,555400107648,c; joydev

4,15527,555400107651,c; netconsole

4,15528,555400107655,c; lm92

4,15529,555400107658,c; it87

4,15530,555400107661,c; hwmon_vid

4,15531,555400107665,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15532,555400107668,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15533,555400107672,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15534,555400107676,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15535,555400107679,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15536,555400107683,c; uvcvideo

4,15537,555400107686,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15538,555400107689,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15539,555400107692,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15540,555400107696,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15541,555400107699,c; ppdev

4,15542,555400107702,c; videobuf2_common

4,15543,555400107706,c; wmi_bmof

4,15544,555400107709,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15545,555400107712,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15546,555400107715,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15547,555400107718,c; snd_hwdep

4,15548,555400107722,c; videodev

4,15549,555400107725,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15550,555400107728,c; hid_logitech

4,15551,555400107732,c; snd_hda_core

4,15552,555400107735,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15553,555400107738,c; media

4,15554,555400107741,c; ff_memless

4,15555,555400107744,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15556,555400107747,c; snd_pcm

4,15557,555400107750,c; r8169

4,15558,555400107753,c; drm

4,15559,555400107757,c; crc32c_intel

4,15560,555400107760,c; sp5100_tco

4,15561,555400107763,c; snd_timer

4,15562,555400107766,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15563,555400107769,c; snd

4,15564,555400107772,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15565,555400107775,c; pcspkr

4,15566,555400107778,c; i2c_piix4

4,15567,555400107781,c; mii

4,15568,555400107784,c; k10temp

4,15569,555400107787,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15570,555400107790,c; soundcore

4,15571,555400107793,c; ccp

4,15572,555400107796,c; tpm_crb

4,15573,555400107923,c; shpchp

4,15574,555400107926,c; parport_pc

4,15575,555400107929,c; tpm_tis

4,15576,555400107932,c; parport

4,15577,555400107935,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15578,555400107938,c; tpm

4,15579,555400107941,c; wmi

4,15580,555400107944,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15581,555400107950,-;CPU: 8 PID: 15010 Comm: kworker/u24:0 Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15582,555400107955,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15583,555400107964,-;Workqueue: writeback wb_workfn

4,15584,555400107967,c; (flush-259:0)

4,15585,555400107975,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e5/0x240

4,15586,555400107979,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c88177b0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15587,555400107983,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15588,555400107986,-;RAX: 0000000000000006 RBX: ffff9b11dee5ff40 RCX: ffff9b11ded63b80

4,15589,555400107990,-;RDX: 0000000000000003 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11dee5ff48

4,15590,555400107994,-;RBP: ffff9b11dee5ff48 R08: 0000000000000005 R09: 0000000000000009

4,15591,555400107998,-;R10: ffff9b115b1dbb50 R11: 0000000000000006 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,15592,555400108002,-;R13: ffffab96c8817800 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,15593,555400108006,-;FS:  0000000000000000(0000) GS:ffff9b11dee00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15594,555400108011,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15595,555400108014,-;CR2: 00002cccc145d000 CR3: 000000028560a000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,15596,555400108018,-;Call Trace:

4,15597,555400108028,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,15598,555400108035,-; ? __ext4_journal_get_write_access+0x32/0x70

4,15599,555400108042,-; ? preempt_count_add+0x51/0x90

4,15600,555400108048,-; ? _raw_spin_lock+0xe/0x30

4,15601,555400108054,-; ptep_clear_flush+0x30/0x40

4,15602,555400108060,-; page_mkclean_one+0xab/0x160

4,15603,555400108066,-; rmap_walk_file+0x14d/0x2b0

4,15604,555400108073,-; page_mkclean+0x7f/0x90

4,15605,555400108078,-; ? page_referenced_one+0x140/0x140

4,15606,555400108084,-; ? invalid_page_referenced_vma+0x10/0x10

4,15607,555400108090,-; clear_page_dirty_for_io+0xa3/0x180

4,15608,555400108095,-; mpage_submit_page+0x1a/0x70

4,15609,555400108100,-; mpage_process_page_bufs+0xf8/0x110

4,15610,555400108105,-; mpage_prepare_extent_to_map+0x1d6/0x270

4,15611,555400108113,-; ? submit_bio+0x57/0x110

4,15612,555400108118,-; ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x194/0x1a0

4,15613,555400108123,-; ext4_writepages+0x43e/0xe70

4,15614,555400108130,-; ? blk_mq_dispatch_rq_list+0x7a/0x4c0

4,15615,555400108136,-; ? _raw_spin_lock+0xe/0x30

4,15616,555400108140,-; ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

4,15617,555400108145,-; ? blk_mq_flush_busy_ctxs+0x115/0x160

4,15618,555400108152,-; do_writepages+0x12/0x60

4,15619,555400108158,-; __writeback_single_inode+0x38/0x390

4,15620,555400108231,-; writeback_sb_inodes+0x236/0x420

4,15621,555400108237,-; __writeback_inodes_wb+0x82/0xb0

4,15622,555400108242,-; wb_writeback+0x26c/0x310

4,15623,555400108250,-; ? cpumask_next+0x16/0x20

4,15624,555400108255,-; wb_workfn+0x319/0x420

4,15625,555400108261,-; ? finish_task_switch+0x89/0x2b0

4,15626,555400108267,-; process_one_work+0x164/0x370

4,15627,555400108272,-; worker_thread+0x45/0x3a0

4,15628,555400108278,-; kthread+0xf0/0x130

4,15629,555400108283,-; ? process_one_work+0x370/0x370

4,15630,555400108288,-; ? kthread_create_worker_on_cpu+0x40/0x40

4,15631,555400108294,-; ret_from_fork+0x1f/0x30

4,15632,555400108300,-;Code: 

4,15633,555400108303,c;22 

4,15634,555400108307,c;da 

4,15635,555400108310,c;9f 

4,15636,555400108313,c;00 

4,15637,555400108316,c;3b 

4,15638,555400108319,c;05 

4,15639,555400108322,c;d0 

4,15640,555400108325,c;f8 

4,15641,555400108328,c;68 

4,15642,555400108331,c;01 

4,15643,555400108334,c;0f 

4,15644,555400108337,c;83 

4,15645,555400108340,c;9d 

4,15646,555400108343,c;fe 

4,15647,555400108346,c;ff 

4,15648,555400108349,c;ff 

4,15649,555400108352,c;48 

4,15650,555400108355,c;63 

4,15651,555400108358,c;d0 

4,15652,555400108361,c;48 

4,15653,555400108364,c;8b 

4,15654,555400108367,c;0b 

4,15655,555400108370,c;48 

4,15656,555400108373,c;03 

4,15657,555400108375,c;0c 

4,15658,555400108379,c;d5 

4,15659,555400108381,c;00 

4,15660,555400108384,c;87 

4,15661,555400108387,c;41 

4,15662,555400108390,c;88 

4,15663,555400108393,c;8b 

4,15664,555400108396,c;51 

4,15665,555400108399,c;18 

4,15666,555400108402,c;83 

4,15667,555400108472,c;e2 

4,15668,555400108475,c;01 

4,15669,555400108478,c;74 

4,15670,555400108481,c;0a 

4,15671,555400108484,c;f3 

4,15672,555400108487,c;90 

4,15673,555400108490,c;8b 

4,15674,555400108493,c;51 

4,15675,555400108496,c;18 

4,15676,555400108499,c;<83> 

4,15677,555400108502,c;e2 

4,15678,555400108505,c;01 

4,15679,555400108508,c;75 

4,15680,555400108511,c;f6 

4,15681,555400108514,c;eb 

4,15682,555400108517,c;c8 

4,15683,555400108520,c;0f 

4,15684,555400108526,c;b6 

4,15685,555400108530,c;4c 

4,15686,555400108534,c;24 

4,15687,555400108538,c;14 

4,15688,555400108543,c;48 

4,15689,555400108547,c;83 

4,15690,555400108551,c;c4 

4,15691,555400108555,c;18 

4,15692,555400108559,c;4c 

4,15693,555400108563,c;89 

4,15694,555400108566,c;e6 

4,15695,555400108569,c;5b 

4,15696,555400108572,c;5d 

0,15697,555412058526,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 22s! [TaskSchedulerFo:8564]

4,15698,555412058533,-;Modules linked in:

4,15699,555412058537,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15700,555412058541,c; binfmt_misc

4,15701,555412058544,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15702,555412058548,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15703,555412058551,c; joydev

4,15704,555412058555,c; netconsole

4,15705,555412058558,c; lm92

4,15706,555412058562,c; it87

4,15707,555412058566,c; hwmon_vid

4,15708,555412058569,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15709,555412058573,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15710,555412058577,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15711,555412058581,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15712,555412058673,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15713,555412058676,c; uvcvideo

4,15714,555412058680,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15715,555412058684,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15716,555412058687,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15717,555412058691,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15718,555412058694,c; ppdev

4,15719,555412058698,c; videobuf2_common

4,15720,555412058701,c; wmi_bmof

4,15721,555412058705,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15722,555412058708,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15723,555412058711,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15724,555412058715,c; snd_hwdep

4,15725,555412058718,c; videodev

4,15726,555412058722,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15727,555412058725,c; hid_logitech

4,15728,555412058729,c; snd_hda_core

4,15729,555412058732,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15730,555412058736,c; media

4,15731,555412058739,c; ff_memless

4,15732,555412058742,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15733,555412058746,c; snd_pcm

4,15734,555412058750,c; r8169

4,15735,555412058753,c; drm

4,15736,555412058756,c; crc32c_intel

4,15737,555412058760,c; sp5100_tco

4,15738,555412058763,c; snd_timer

4,15739,555412058766,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15740,555412058770,c; snd

4,15741,555412058774,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15742,555412058777,c; pcspkr

4,15743,555412058781,c; i2c_piix4

4,15744,555412058785,c; mii

4,15745,555412058788,c; k10temp

4,15746,555412058792,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15747,555412058795,c; soundcore

4,15748,555412058799,c; ccp

4,15749,555412058802,c; tpm_crb

4,15750,555412058806,c; shpchp

4,15751,555412058809,c; parport_pc

4,15752,555412058812,c; tpm_tis

4,15753,555412058816,c; parport

4,15754,555412058819,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15755,555412058823,c; tpm

4,15756,555412058826,c; wmi

4,15757,555412058829,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15758,555412058835,-;CPU: 1 PID: 8564 Comm: TaskSchedulerFo Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15759,555412058910,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15760,555412058917,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e0/0x240

4,15761,555412058921,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96ca1c7cb0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15762,555412058925,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15763,555412058929,-;RAX: 0000000000000006 RBX: ffff9b11deadff40 RCX: ffff9b11ded63820

4,15764,555412058933,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11deadff48

4,15765,555412058937,-;RBP: ffff9b11deadff48 R08: 0000000000000005 R09: 000000000005e440

4,15766,555412058942,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000000 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,15767,555412058946,-;R13: ffffab96ca1c7d00 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,15768,555412058951,-;FS:  00007f3514b3b700(0000) GS:ffff9b11dea80000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15769,555412058955,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15770,555412058959,-;CR2: 0000078fcdca7000 CR3: 00000003e5c9c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,15771,555412058964,-;Call Trace:

4,15772,555412058972,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,15773,555412058980,-; zap_page_range+0xb9/0x110

4,15774,555412058987,-; ? find_vma+0x5b/0x70

4,15775,555412058993,-; __do_sys_madvise+0x736/0x9b0

4,15776,555412058999,-; ? vfs_statx+0x5e/0xb0

4,15777,555412059006,-; ? __x64_sys_futex+0x89/0x180

4,15778,555412059013,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,15779,555412059019,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,15780,555412059024,-;RIP: 0033:0x7f353e114cb7

4,15781,555412059029,-;RSP: 002b:00007f3514b3acf8 EFLAGS: 00000206

4,15782,555412059032,c; ORIG_RAX: 000000000000001c

4,15783,555412059037,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00007f351433b000 RCX: 00007f353e114cb7

4,15784,555412059041,-;RDX: 0000000000000004 RSI: 00000000007fb000 RDI: 00007f351433b000

4,15785,555412059045,-;RBP: 0000000000000000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,15786,555412059049,-;R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000206 R12: 00007f353517c42e

4,15787,555412059053,-;R13: 00007f353517c42f R14: 00007f3514b3b700 R15: 00007f3514b3b700

4,15788,555412059059,-;Code: 

4,15789,555412059063,c;89 

4,15790,555412059067,c;ee 

4,15791,555412059071,c;89 

4,15792,555412059074,c;c7 

4,15793,555412059078,c;e8 

4,15794,555412059081,c;22 

4,15795,555412059085,c;da 

4,15796,555412059088,c;9f 

4,15797,555412059092,c;00 

4,15798,555412059095,c;3b 

4,15799,555412059099,c;05 

4,15800,555412059102,c;d0 

4,15801,555412059106,c;f8 

4,15802,555412059110,c;68 

4,15803,555412059113,c;01 

4,15804,555412059117,c;0f 

4,15805,555412059120,c;83 

4,15806,555412059193,c;9d 

4,15807,555412059197,c;fe 

4,15808,555412059200,c;ff 

4,15809,555412059204,c;ff 

4,15810,555412059207,c;48 

4,15811,555412059211,c;63 

4,15812,555412059214,c;d0 

4,15813,555412059218,c;48 

4,15814,555412059221,c;8b 

4,15815,555412059225,c;0b 

4,15816,555412059228,c;48 

4,15817,555412059232,c;03 

4,15818,555412059235,c;0c 

4,15819,555412059239,c;d5 

4,15820,555412059242,c;00 

4,15821,555412059246,c;87 

4,15822,555412059249,c;41 

4,15823,555412059253,c;88 

4,15824,555412059256,c;8b 

4,15825,555412059260,c;51 

4,15826,555412059263,c;18 

4,15827,555412059267,c;83 

4,15828,555412059270,c;e2 

4,15829,555412059274,c;01 

4,15830,555412059277,c;74 

4,15831,555412059281,c;0a 

4,15832,555412059284,c;<f3> 

4,15833,555412059288,c;90 

4,15834,555412059292,c;8b 

4,15835,555412059295,c;51 

4,15836,555412059299,c;18 

4,15837,555412059303,c;83 

4,15838,555412059306,c;e2 

4,15839,555412059310,c;01 

4,15840,555412059313,c;75 

4,15841,555412059317,c;f6 

4,15842,555412059320,c;eb 

4,15843,555412059324,c;c8 

4,15844,555412059327,c;0f 

4,15845,555412059331,c;b6 

4,15846,555412059334,c;4c 

4,15847,555412059338,c;24 

4,15848,555412059341,c;14 

4,15849,555412059345,c;48 

4,15850,555412059348,c;83 

4,15851,555412059352,c;c4 

4,15852,555412059355,c;18 

0,15853,555420050525,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [ksysguardd:2839]

4,15854,555420050531,-;Modules linked in:

4,15855,555420050535,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,15856,555420050539,c; binfmt_misc

4,15857,555420050543,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,15858,555420050546,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,15859,555420050550,c; joydev

4,15860,555420050553,c; netconsole

4,15861,555420050557,c; lm92

4,15862,555420050560,c; it87

4,15863,555420050564,c; hwmon_vid

4,15864,555420050567,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,15865,555420050571,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,15866,555420050575,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,15867,555420050579,c; nvidia(PO)

4,15868,555420050583,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,15869,555420050586,c; uvcvideo

4,15870,555420050590,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,15871,555420050594,c; videobuf2_memops

4,15872,555420050597,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,15873,555420050601,c; snd_hda_intel

4,15874,555420050604,c; ppdev

4,15875,555420050607,c; videobuf2_common

4,15876,555420050611,c; wmi_bmof

4,15877,555420050615,c; edac_mce_amd

4,15878,555420050618,c; snd_hda_codec

4,15879,555420050622,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,15880,555420050625,c; snd_hwdep

4,15881,555420050629,c; videodev

4,15882,555420050632,c; drm_kms_helper

4,15883,555420050636,c; hid_logitech

4,15884,555420050640,c; snd_hda_core

4,15885,555420050644,c; crc32_pclmul

4,15886,555420050647,c; media

4,15887,555420050650,c; ff_memless

4,15888,555420050657,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,15889,555420050661,c; snd_pcm

4,15890,555420050664,c; r8169

4,15891,555420050667,c; drm

4,15892,555420050671,c; crc32c_intel

4,15893,555420050674,c; sp5100_tco

4,15894,555420050678,c; snd_timer

4,15895,555420050681,c; ipmi_devintf

4,15896,555420050684,c; snd

4,15897,555420050688,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,15898,555420050691,c; pcspkr

4,15899,555420050695,c; i2c_piix4

4,15900,555420050771,c; mii

4,15901,555420050774,c; k10temp

4,15902,555420050778,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,15903,555420050781,c; soundcore

4,15904,555420050784,c; ccp

4,15905,555420050787,c; tpm_crb

4,15906,555420050791,c; shpchp

4,15907,555420050794,c; parport_pc

4,15908,555420050797,c; tpm_tis

4,15909,555420050801,c; parport

4,15910,555420050804,c; tpm_tis_core

4,15911,555420050807,c; tpm

4,15912,555420050811,c; wmi

4,15913,555420050814,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,15914,555420050820,-;CPU: 0 PID: 2839 Comm: ksysguardd Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,15915,555420050824,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,15916,555420050831,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_single+0xfc/0x130

4,15917,555420050835,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c3427bc0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,15918,555420050839,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,15919,555420050843,-;RAX: 0000000000000001 RBX: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RCX: 0000000000000000

4,15920,555420050847,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RDI: ffffffff8834065b

4,15921,555420050851,-;RBP: ffffab96c3427c38 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,15922,555420050855,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffff9b11c3726038 R12: 0000000000000003

4,15923,555420050859,-;R13: ffffffff8703aeb0 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

4,15924,555420050865,-;FS:  00007fc4acf21740(0000) GS:ffff9b11dea00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,15925,555420050869,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,15926,555420050873,-;CR2: 00003aee707a0000 CR3: 00000003c7566000 CR4: 00000000003406f0

4,15927,555420050877,-;Call Trace:

4,15928,555420050883,-; ? __follow_mount_rcu.isra.34+0x4b/0x110

4,15929,555420050891,-; aperfmperf_snapshot_cpu+0x55/0x70

4,15930,555420050898,-; arch_freq_prepare_all+0x49/0xb0

4,15931,555420050904,-; cpuinfo_open+0x9/0x20

4,15932,555420050910,-; proc_reg_open+0x81/0x170

4,15933,555420050916,-; ? proc_alloc_inode+0x60/0x60

4,15934,555420050922,-; do_dentry_open+0x21e/0x300

4,15935,555420050928,-; path_openat+0x614/0x1370

4,15936,555420050935,-; ? current_time+0x2b/0x60

4,15937,555420050942,-; do_filp_open+0x7c/0xd0

4,15938,555420050949,-; ? __vfs_read+0xcd/0x140

4,15939,555420050954,-; ? __check_object_size+0xa4/0x1c0

4,15940,555420050961,-; ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

4,15941,555420050967,-; ? __alloc_fd+0xaa/0x160

4,15942,555420050973,-; do_sys_open+0x133/0x210

4,15943,555420050980,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,15944,555420050986,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,15945,555420050991,-;RIP: 0033:0x7fc4ac87aefe

4,15946,555420050995,-;RSP: 002b:00007ffc4e962e40 EFLAGS: 00000246

4,15947,555420051069,c; ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000101

4,15948,555420051073,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000000000000017 RCX: 00007fc4ac87aefe

4,15949,555420051077,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 000056257bba177c RDI: ffffffffffffff9c

4,15950,555420051081,-;RBP: 000056257d224930 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 000000000000007f

4,15951,555420051086,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 000056257d224960

4,15952,555420051089,-;R13: 00007ffc4e963010 R14: 0000000000000010 R15: 0000000000000000

4,15953,555420051095,-;Code: 

4,15954,555420051099,c;0f 

4,15955,555420051103,c;0b 

4,15956,555420051106,c;85 

4,15957,555420051110,c;db 

4,15958,555420051114,c;75 

4,15959,555420051117,c;9f 

4,15960,555420051120,c;e8 

4,15961,555420051124,c;b4 

4,15962,555420051127,c;13 

4,15963,555420051131,c;55 

4,15964,555420051134,c;00 

4,15965,555420051137,c;89 

4,15966,555420051141,c;c0 

4,15967,555420051144,c;48 

4,15968,555420051147,c;c7 

4,15969,555420051151,c;c3 

4,15970,555420051154,c;c0 

4,15971,555420051158,c;fe 

4,15972,555420051161,c;05 

4,15973,555420051164,c;00 

4,15974,555420051168,c;48 

4,15975,555420051171,c;03 

4,15976,555420051174,c;1c 

4,15977,555420051178,c;c5 

4,15978,555420051181,c;00 

4,15979,555420051185,c;87 

4,15980,555420051188,c;41 

4,15981,555420051191,c;88 

4,15982,555420051195,c;8b 

4,15983,555420051198,c;43 

4,15984,555420051201,c;18 

4,15985,555420051205,c;48 

4,15986,555420051209,c;89 

4,15987,555420051212,c;de 

4,15988,555420051216,c;a8 

4,15989,555420051219,c;01 

4,15990,555420051223,c;74 

4,15991,555420051226,c;09 

4,15992,555420051230,c;f3 

4,15993,555420051233,c;90 

4,15994,555420051306,c;8b 

4,15995,555420051310,c;46 

4,15996,555420051313,c;18 

4,15997,555420051316,c;<a8> 

4,15998,555420051320,c;01 

4,15999,555420051323,c;75 

4,16000,555420051327,c;f7 

4,16001,555420051330,c;83 

4,16002,555420051333,c;4e 

4,16003,555420051337,c;18 

4,16004,555420051340,c;01 

4,16005,555420051343,c;4c 

4,16006,555420051347,c;89 

4,16007,555420051350,c;f1 

4,16008,555420051354,c;4c 

4,16009,555420051357,c;89 

4,16010,555420051360,c;ea 

4,16011,555420051364,c;44 

4,16012,555420051367,c;89 

4,16013,555420051370,c;e7 

4,16014,555420051373,c;e8 

4,16015,555420051377,c;fe 

4,16016,555420051380,c;fd 

4,16017,555420051384,c;ff 

0,16018,555420079523,-;watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#4 stuck for 23s! [plasmashell:2634]

4,16019,555420079527,-;Modules linked in:

4,16020,555420079528,c; rpcsec_gss_krb5

4,16021,555420079530,c; binfmt_misc

4,16022,555420079531,c; snd_hda_codec_hdmi

4,16023,555420079533,c; hid_logitech_hidpp

4,16024,555420079534,c; joydev

4,16025,555420079536,c; netconsole

4,16026,555420079537,c; lm92

4,16027,555420079539,c; it87

4,16028,555420079540,c; hwmon_vid

4,16029,555420079542,c; nvidia_drm(PO)

4,16030,555420079543,c; nvidia_modeset(PO)

4,16031,555420079545,c; snd_hda_codec_realtek

4,16032,555420079547,c; nvidia(PO)

4,16033,555420079548,c; snd_hda_codec_generic

4,16034,555420079550,c; uvcvideo

4,16035,555420079551,c; videobuf2_vmalloc

4,16036,555420079553,c; videobuf2_memops

4,16037,555420079554,c; videobuf2_v4l2

4,16038,555420079556,c; snd_hda_intel

4,16039,555420079557,c; ppdev

4,16040,555420079559,c; videobuf2_common

4,16041,555420079623,c; wmi_bmof

4,16042,555420079624,c; edac_mce_amd

4,16043,555420079626,c; snd_hda_codec

4,16044,555420079627,c; crct10dif_pclmul

4,16045,555420079629,c; snd_hwdep

4,16046,555420079630,c; videodev

4,16047,555420079632,c; drm_kms_helper

4,16048,555420079633,c; hid_logitech

4,16049,555420079635,c; snd_hda_core

4,16050,555420079636,c; crc32_pclmul

4,16051,555420079638,c; media

4,16052,555420079639,c; ff_memless

4,16053,555420079641,c; hid_logitech_dj

4,16054,555420079642,c; snd_pcm

4,16055,555420079643,c; r8169

4,16056,555420079645,c; drm

4,16057,555420079646,c; crc32c_intel

4,16058,555420079648,c; sp5100_tco

4,16059,555420079649,c; snd_timer

4,16060,555420079651,c; ipmi_devintf

4,16061,555420079652,c; snd

4,16062,555420079654,c; ghash_clmulni_intel

4,16063,555420079655,c; pcspkr

4,16064,555420079657,c; i2c_piix4

4,16065,555420079658,c; mii

4,16066,555420079660,c; k10temp

4,16067,555420079661,c; ipmi_msghandler

4,16068,555420079663,c; soundcore

4,16069,555420079664,c; ccp

4,16070,555420079666,c; tpm_crb

4,16071,555420079667,c; shpchp

4,16072,555420079669,c; parport_pc

4,16073,555420079670,c; tpm_tis

4,16074,555420079671,c; parport

4,16075,555420079673,c; tpm_tis_core

4,16076,555420079674,c; tpm

4,16077,555420079676,c; wmi

4,16078,555420079800,c; acpi_cpufreq

4,16079,555420079802,-;CPU: 4 PID: 2634 Comm: plasmashell Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,16080,555420079804,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,16081,555420079807,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_many+0x1e2/0x240

4,16082,555420079808,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c30a7cf0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,16083,555420079810,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,16084,555420079812,-;RAX: 0000000000000003 RBX: ffff9b11dec5ff40 RCX: ffff9b11debe3880

4,16085,555420079813,-;RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: ffff9b11dec5ff48

4,16086,555420079815,-;RBP: ffff9b11dec5ff48 R08: 0000000000000003 R09: 000000000005e440

4,16087,555420079817,-;R10: ffff9b11c8eca400 R11: ffff9b10bd47e4d0 R12: ffffffff87068750

4,16088,555420079819,-;R13: ffffab96c30a7d40 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 000000000000000c

4,16089,555420079821,-;FS:  00007f7fd7605780(0000) GS:ffff9b11dec00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

4,16090,555420079822,-;CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

4,16091,555420079824,-;CR2: 0000563e689a5240 CR3: 00000003dc43c000 CR4: 00000000003406e0

4,16092,555420079826,-;Call Trace:

4,16093,555420079829,-; flush_tlb_mm_range+0xca/0x160

4,16094,555420079832,-; ? kmem_cache_alloc+0x37/0x1a0

4,16095,555420079835,-; copy_process.part.45+0xe8a/0x1af0

4,16096,555420079838,-; _do_fork+0xc0/0x3b0

4,16097,555420079841,-; do_syscall_64+0x57/0x180

4,16098,555420079844,-; entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x44/0xa9

4,16099,555420079846,-;RIP: 0033:0x7f7fd0ce11db

4,16100,555420079847,-;RSP: 002b:00007ffd6a9914c0 EFLAGS: 00000246

4,16101,555420079849,c; ORIG_RAX: 0000000000000038

4,16102,555420079850,-;RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 00007ffd6a9914c0 RCX: 00007f7fd0ce11db

4,16103,555420079852,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000001200011

4,16104,555420079854,-;RBP: 00007ffd6a991540 R08: 00007f7fd7605780 R09: 0000000000000000

4,16105,555420079856,-;R10: 00007f7fd7605a50 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000000000000

4,16106,555420079857,-;R13: 0000000000000020 R14: 0000000000000001 R15: 00007ffd6a9914e0

4,16107,555420079860,-;Code: 

4,16108,555420079862,c;89 

4,16109,555420079863,c;c7 

4,16110,555420079865,c;e8 

4,16111,555420079866,c;22 

4,16112,555420079867,c;da 

4,16113,555420079869,c;9f 

4,16114,555420079870,c;00 

4,16115,555420079872,c;3b 

4,16116,555420079874,c;05 

4,16117,555420079875,c;d0 

4,16118,555420079876,c;f8 

4,16119,555420079878,c;68 

4,16120,555420079879,c;01 

4,16121,555420079881,c;0f 

4,16122,555420079882,c;83 

4,16123,555420079884,c;9d 

4,16124,555420079885,c;fe 

4,16125,555420080057,c;ff 

4,16126,555420080059,c;ff 

4,16127,555420080060,c;48 

4,16128,555420080062,c;63 

4,16129,555420080063,c;d0 

4,16130,555420080065,c;48 

4,16131,555420080066,c;8b 

4,16132,555420080068,c;0b 

4,16133,555420080069,c;48 

4,16134,555420080070,c;03 

4,16135,555420080072,c;0c 

4,16136,555420080073,c;d5 

4,16137,555420080075,c;00 

4,16138,555420080076,c;87 

4,16139,555420080078,c;41 

4,16140,555420080079,c;88 

4,16141,555420080081,c;8b 

4,16142,555420080082,c;51 

4,16143,555420080083,c;18 

4,16144,555420080085,c;83 

4,16145,555420080086,c;e2 

4,16146,555420080088,c;01 

4,16147,555420080089,c;74 

4,16148,555420080091,c;0a 

4,16149,555420080092,c;f3 

4,16150,555420080094,c;90 

4,16151,555420080095,c;<8b> 

4,16152,555420080097,c;51 

4,16153,555420080098,c;18 

4,16154,555420080100,c;83 

4,16155,555420080101,c;e2 

4,16156,555420080103,c;01 

4,16157,555420080104,c;75 

4,16158,555420080106,c;f6 

4,16159,555420080107,c;eb 

4,16160,555420080109,c;c8 

4,16161,555420080110,c;0f 

4,16162,555420080111,c;b6 

4,16163,555420080113,c;4c 

4,16164,555420080114,c;24 

4,16165,555420080116,c;14 

4,16166,555420080117,c;48 

4,16167,555420080119,c;83 

4,16168,555420080120,c;c4 

4,16169,555420080122,c;18 

4,16170,555420080123,c;4c 

4,16171,555420080125,c;89 

3,16172,555425928526,-;INFO: rcu_preempt self-detected stall on CPU

3,16173,555425928538,-;\x090-....: (1 GPs behind) idle=2aa/1/4611686018427387906 softirq=6761074/6761076 fqs=14999 

3,16174,555425928543,-;\x09

4,16175,555425928550,c; (t=60000 jiffies g=7572308 c=7572307 q=0)

4,16176,555425928555,-;NMI backtrace for cpu 0

4,16177,555425928561,-;CPU: 0 PID: 2839 Comm: ksysguardd Tainted: P           O L    4.17.4-gentoo #4

4,16178,555425928566,-;Hardware name: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. AB350M-D3H/AB350M-D3H-CF, BIOS F23d 04/17/2018

4,16179,555425928570,-;Call Trace:

4,16180,555425928575,-; <IRQ>

4,16181,555425928582,-; dump_stack+0x5c/0x7b

4,16182,555425928588,-; nmi_cpu_backtrace+0xd6/0xe0

4,16183,555425928596,-; ? lapic_can_unplug_cpu+0xb0/0xb0

4,16184,555425928602,-; nmi_trigger_cpumask_backtrace+0xbc/0x100

4,16185,555425928609,-; rcu_dump_cpu_stacks+0x8e/0xbd

4,16186,555425928616,-; rcu_check_callbacks+0x8dd/0x9d0

4,16187,555425928623,-; ? tick_sched_do_timer+0x90/0x90

4,16188,555425928630,-; ? tick_sched_do_timer+0x90/0x90

4,16189,555425928636,-; update_process_times+0x2e/0x60

4,16190,555425928642,-; tick_sched_handle+0x1c/0x60

4,16191,555425928648,-; tick_sched_timer+0x40/0x90

4,16192,555425928653,-; __hrtimer_run_queues+0xe0/0x280

4,16193,555425928660,-; hrtimer_interrupt+0x105/0x240

4,16194,555425928667,-; ? sched_clock+0x5/0x10

4,16195,555425928674,-; smp_apic_timer_interrupt+0x58/0x150

4,16196,555425928680,-; apic_timer_interrupt+0xf/0x20

4,16197,555425928685,-; </IRQ>

4,16198,555425928691,-;RIP: 0010:smp_call_function_single+0xf9/0x130

4,16199,555425928695,-;RSP: 0018:ffffab96c3427bc0 EFLAGS: 00000202

4,16200,555425928699,c; ORIG_RAX: ffffffffffffff13

4,16201,555425928703,-;RAX: 0000000000000001 RBX: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RCX: 0000000000000000

4,16202,555425928707,-;RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff9b11dea5fec0 RDI: ffffffff8834065b

4,16203,555425928712,-;RBP: ffffab96c3427c38 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

4,16204,555425928716,-;R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffff9b11c3726038 R12: 0000000000000003

4,16205,555425928720,-;R13: ffffffff8703aeb0 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

4,16206,555425928727,-; ? aperfmperf_snapshot_cpu+0x70/0x70

4,16207,555425928735,-; ? __follow_mount_rcu.isra.34+0x4b/0x110

4,16208,555425928742,-; aperfmperf_snapshot_cpu+0x55/0x70

4,16209,555425928748,-; arch_freq_prepare_all+0x49/0xb0

4,16210,555425928754,-; cpuinfo_open+0x9/0x20

4,16211,555425928760,-; proc_reg_open+0x81/0x170

4,16212,555425928766,-; ? proc_alloc_inode+0x60/0x60

4,16213,555425928772,-; do_dentry_open+0x21e/0x300

4,16214,555425928778,-; path_openat+0x614/0x1370

4,16215,555425928785,-; ? current_time+0x2b/0x60

4,16216,555425928794,-; do_filp_open+0x7c/0xd0

4,16217,555425928801,-; ? __vfs_read+0xcd/0x140

4,16218,555425928807,-; ? __check_object_size+0xa4/0x1c0

4,16219,555425928892,-; ? _raw_spin_unlock+0xd/0x30

4,16220,555425928898,-; ? __alloc_fd+

----------

## Marlo

Your kernel is now running for 6 days. You originally wanted that.

Are you really sure that your motherbord has a watchdog SP5100?

The kernel says: "The Total Cost of Ownership is a watchdog timer that will reboot the machine after its expiration." 

You dont receive any useful information or actions with this kerneloption.

Disable SP5100_TCO.

----------

## RayDude

Thanks Marlo. I really appreciate the help.

I have removed all the watchdog timer drivers and will see how it goes.

----------

## RayDude

It looks like that was indeed the problem.

I removed all watchdog modules and the system ran for 10 days without issue.

I have removed all the debugging I turned on and am running a cleaner kernel to see what happens. It's been up for a day so far with kernel gentoo-4.17.11.

----------

## Marlo

In the meantime, I think that the bug at the beginning of this thread is not a CPU error.

It was definitely in the kernel. Maybe in Power Management and ACPI options.

RayDude, I can safely confirm what you are saying: 4.17.11 is stable for AMD Ryzen 5 1600.

I think you can close this thread with solved.

Thanks for this message.

Best regards

Ma

----------

## RayDude

Hi Marlo,

It hung overnight.

There was nothing in the remote logs to indicate why. In fact there was no data at all.

Can you or someone else please share your .config so I can compare it to mine?

I really want this to be stable.

----------

## Marlo

Here is my .config.

But I have now developed this .config for qemu, kvm,xen,iptables and so on.

Remember. I have systemd and an AMD Polaris.

Good luck!

If you have any questions. please report here.

Ma

----------

## RayDude

It took me weeks to strip my kernel back but I did it. It's tiny and only has 50 megs of driver modules...

But it still crashes once in a while.

I think it's related to X or KDE...

It is a bit more stable though. Goes for around a week before a dead lock.

----------

## Marlo

Which kernel?

----------

## RayDude

gentoo-sources-4.18.5 crashed twice in a couple of weeks.

I just updated to gentoo-sources-4.18.9

----------

## Marlo

Only with the perspective of our topic I have tried these kernels. (Without bios settings and without CMD-Line parameters):

```
kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.39-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.13-gentoo            kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.4-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.6-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.14.65-gentoo-wren  kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.14-gentoo            kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.5-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.7-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.16.11-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.15-gentoo-r1         kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.6-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.8-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.16.12-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.17-gentoo            kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.8-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.9-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.16.13-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.17-gentoo-polaris12  kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.9-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.0-rc2

kernel-config-x86_64-4.16.8-gentoo        kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.19-gentoo            kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.0-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.0-rc3

kernel-config-x86_64-4.16.9-gentoo        kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.1-gentoo             kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.1-gentoo-r1  kernel-config-x86_64-4.19.0-rc4

kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.0-gentoo        kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.2-gentoo             kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.2-gentoo     kernel-config-x86_64-4.9.95-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.10-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.3-gentoo             kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.3-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.11-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.3-gentook            kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.4-gentoo

kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.12-gentoo       kernel-config-x86_64-4.17.3-gentoosu           kernel-config-x86_64-4.18.5-gentoo
```

In my experience, Linux 4.17.14 Gentoo is good and stable.

The entire 4.18.xx Gentoo series is so far completely useless. Maybe a patch is missing? Look here for this article.

What really excites me is the Git-Version of 4.19-rcX. These seem to be stable. In other words, when the Gentoo Kernel 4.19.X-gentoo is released, I can compare it to the Git--.rcX version.

As I said, only from the point of view of our topic.

----------

## RayDude

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The entire 4.18.xx Gentoo series is so far completely useless. Maybe a patch is missing? Look here for this article.
> 
> What really excites me is the Git-Version of 4.19-rcX. These seem to be stable. In other words, when the Gentoo Kernel 4.19.X-gentoo is released, I can compare it to the Git--.rcX version.
> ...

 

What do you mean 4.18.xx Gentoo series is useless? I followed the link, but that's just about power savings. I don't really care about that on my desktop.

----------

## bammbamm808

My hardware is somewhat similar and I didn't see you reference one of the things that helped get my system rock solid. Not sure what it's called in your bios, or if it's even there, but under whatever passes for 'power supply idle' control, change it from 'low' to 'typical, 'common', 'normal' or whatever seems equivalent. I went through weeks of segfaults, reboots, hardlocks, both when loaded and idle before all my fiddling paid off.

On gentoo-sources-4.17.6 here, with the experimental use flag enabled. '-znver1' is my arch.

----------

## RayDude

 *bammbamm808 wrote:*   

> My hardware is somewhat similar and I didn't see you reference one of the things that helped get my system rock solid. Not sure what it's called in your bios, or if it's even there, but under whatever passes for 'power supply idle' control, change it from 'low' to 'typical, 'common', 'normal' or whatever seems equivalent. I went through weeks of segfaults, reboots, hardlocks, both when loaded and idle before all my fiddling paid off.
> 
> On gentoo-sources-4.17.6 here, with the experimental use flag enabled. '-znver1' is my arch.

 

My cheap-ass gigabyte mobo bios is terrible. I don't think I have a setting like that, but I'll look for it. Thanks for the tip.

----------

## Tony0945

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> My cheap-ass gigabyte mobo bios is terrible. I don't think I have a setting like that, but I'll look for it. Thanks for the tip.

 

Post your mobo model. odds are that someone here is using it and can point you right to it. Include your BIOS version too. My AM4 board is MSI and each BIOS version gets better.

----------

## RayDude

I have a Gigabyte AB350M-D3H, BIOS version F23d.

I looked for a setting like the one you described and didn't find anything.

If someone knows where it is, I'd appreciate the help.

Thanks.

----------

## bammbamm808

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> I have a Gigabyte AB350M-D3H, BIOS version F23d.
> 
> I looked for a setting like the one you described and didn't find anything.
> 
> If someone knows where it is, I'd appreciate the help.
> ...

 

Historically half-baked uefi implementations is THE reason i avoid gigabyte and choose asud. Otherwise they both seem to offer comparable boards. Asus seems to include more options.

----------

## Marlo

Maybe that's an alternative to the bios.

There is this little helper tool zenstates.py, to dynamically edit AMD Ryzen processor P-States.

----------

## RayDude

Thanks, I'll check it out tonight.

----------

## krinn

Dunno if it has been ask before, but are you sure your cpu is not a faulty one?

You have a "huge" thread about ryzen, where users in it explains clearly how to ID your cpu and which cpu series are faulty, they even explains the RMA process to get a good cpu.

Because if your ryzen is a bad one, you could pass your life trying tricks in kernel without result  :Wink: 

Look at that per example (rma because crach/lockup) https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8127190.html#8127190

----------

## RayDude

 *krinn wrote:*   

> Dunno if it has been ask before, but are you sure your cpu is not a faulty one?
> 
> You have a "huge" thread about ryzen, where users in it explains clearly how to ID your cpu and which cpu series are faulty, they even explains the RMA process to get a good cpu.
> 
> Because if your ryzen is a bad one, you could pass your life trying tricks in kernel without result 
> ...

 

Mine was a faulty one. AMD replaced it last year. It worked fine (24/7/months and months) for a long while, then this started happening. It may have been because of a bios update (I was trying to get my memory to go faster at one point). It might have been because of a kernel update... There is really no way to tell. It could be the MOBO over voltaged it and partially killed it (I did not install the infamous gigabyte over voltage BIOS, but that doesn't mean there weren't other BIOS versions with the same bug...), but that seems unlikely.

It could be that the mobo itself is bad... I put in a different PSU (to be able to plug in another SSD), but it should be more than capable of driving the Ryzen and a GTX1080... I think.

It's funny just how tolerable it is to crash every 9 to 10 days... It just doesn't feel like linux...

I'll try the zenstates.py file when I get a chance... Been busy these days....

Thanks for the suggestions, I really appreciate everyone taking the time to post.

----------

## RayDude

Just to confirm, I'm disabling C6 with zenstates, is that the right thing to do?

I'm doing a two week test now, and if it makes it to two weeks it would be the first time in almost a year to do so.

----------

## dewhite

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> Just to confirm, I'm disabling C6 with zenstates, is that the right thing to do?
> 
> I'm doing a two week test now, and if it makes it to two weeks it would be the first time in almost a year to do so.

 

RayDude:

Did you ever get this under control?  I'm chasing similar issues with a 1700x and I've tried most of the things that you made reference to in this thread.  Did you ever find a combination of tweaks that successfully managed your issues?

----------

## RayDude

Sorry I didn't reply.

This fell off my most recent posts screen.

The zenstates.py script fixed my problem when I disabled C6.

Now, I'm doing a fresh install and my kernel (using the same .config from the old system) hangs when called from grub. No output.

I'm in the process of adding nocbs to the kernel command line. I'm hoping that fixes this new install.

----------

## dewhite

 *RayDude wrote:*   

> Sorry I didn't reply.
> 
> This fell off my most recent posts screen.
> 
> The zenstates.py script fixed my problem when I disabled C6.
> ...

 

Thanks for your reply.  I ended up determining that I had an early production (week 7) part and RMA'ing to AMD.  Got a week 41 part back from AMD after 10 day turn-around and have not had any issues since then.

----------

